# Fallout 3 Mods?



## Tobi Sama (Mar 31, 2013)

Tobi loves the Fallout Series. Does anyone else? Tobi Sama is looking for some interesting, preferably easy to install, mods for Fallout 3. Tobi is also looking for a reliable site to get the Fallout Mod Manager. If anyone could help Tobi and/or others looking for Mods, that would be much appreciated.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Tobi Sama (Mar 31, 2013)

Hmm... Tobi senses a bit of hostility. Tobi has decided that he doesn't like you anymore. Mostly because you won't be Tobi's friend.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2013)

So whose dupe are you?


----------



## Tobi Sama (Mar 31, 2013)

Dupe? You offend the great Tobi Sama! Clearly you are mistaken. Tobi is just here to talk about the Naruto Series, some games, and the Sambi.


----------



## White (Mar 31, 2013)

*No seriously who are you?

Anyway the Enhanced Weather Mod was one of my favourites, when  things begin to feel to monotonous. That and the background noise of the rain :byakuya*


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 31, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_9MvK6W_7A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tobi Sama (Mar 31, 2013)

Tobi is Tobi Sama, to answer any questions. He is glad to see that some people can post on-topic in this thread.


----------

